# What Browser Do You Use?



## Arvid (Apr 2, 2019)

As the Title implies, what Web Browser do you use.

For me, I've used a lot of Browsers. I've used:

Internet Explorer(Obviously)
Google Chrome
Microsoft Edge
Firefox
Opera
that's a list of all of the Browsers that I've used. I'm currently using Firefox at the moment.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 2, 2019)

Firefox, because it's the furry browser.


----------



## Arvid (Apr 2, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Firefox, because it's the furry browser.


I see. I only use Firefox because I value Privacy. That’s another reason to use Firefox added to my list.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 2, 2019)

Netscape


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 2, 2019)

I don't think it even matters at this point - Firefox and Safari aside, most browsers are pretty much "Chromium but with a different skin"


----------



## Arvid (Apr 2, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> I don't think it even matters at this point - Firefox and Safari aside, most browsers are pretty much "Chromium but with a different skin"


That is true. Heck, Microsoft is now waving the White Flag and switching to Chromium. Firefox and Safari are the last Browsers standing before we become a Chrome-Only Web.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 2, 2019)

Dagex said:


> That is true. Heck, Microsoft is now waving the White Flag and switching to Chromium. Firefox and Safari are the last Browsers standing before we become a Chrome-Only Web.


I personally don't mind much, mainly because Chromium is an open-source project (so there aren't really any restrictions or monopoly behind it). If anything, it's kinda good for web infrastructure - everyone browsing from the same code will make job easier for web designers and programmers. The only actual point of concern I have about Chrome/Chromium is how it actually works, since it tends to be uber-demanding on RAM, and there aren't any RAM-friendly alternatives aside of Firefox.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 2, 2019)

Pale Moon. It's similar to that of Firefox.


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 2, 2019)

Dagex said:


> I see. I only use Firefox because I value Privacy. That’s another reason to use Firefox added to my list.


It’s nice to have a browser that  you can trust not to track every single thing you do.

Also container tabs...  I might be wrong but I don’t think chrome has containers the same way Firefox does...  The closest thing I’ve seen is the ability to have multiple users... not quite the same.

Seriously... how do people function without them? honestly it is (in my opinion) the most  useful feature of Firefox second only to basic web browsing capabilities.


----------



## Deathless (Apr 2, 2019)

I literally used to love Internet Explorer back in 2015 because I was very used to it and I thought people just hate on it because they can. I don't remember what made me change my mind but I eventually changed to Chrome and it's a hell of a lot better than IE.
I used to use Ubuntu before I had my very own computer, then went to Firefox. But as of now, I'm sticking to Chrome


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 2, 2019)

Mozilla and Midori


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 2, 2019)

Opera. Secure and runs smoothly. Minor annoyance is that I can't bring up a new tab of the previous page from the current tab.



MidnightDragon said:


> I literally used to love Internet Explorer back in 2015 because I was very used to it and I thought people just hate on it because they can. I don't remember what made me change my mind but I eventually changed to Chrome and it's a hell of a lot better than IE.
> I used to use Ubuntu before I had my very own computer, then went to Firefox. But as of now, I'm sticking to Chrome



I used IE for a long time and I never got the issues people said it had. It wasn't the fastest, but it certainly wasn't slow. Most likely their service, but what do I know?


----------



## Deathless (Apr 2, 2019)

MadKiyo said:


> I used IE for a long time and I never got the issues people said it had. It wasn't the fastest, but it certainly wasn't slow. Most likely their service, but what do I know?


I mean I used it for a good year or two and it was honestly not as bad as people say it is, but now the only thing IE is used for is to download Chrome haha


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 2, 2019)

As of right now I'm using Chrome.
I might change to something like Firefox to be fair, but as of right now I'm content with what I have... Adblock and an extension that makes everything dark theme, that's all I need in my internet life.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Apr 4, 2019)

For anyone using chrome, might as well get Vivaldi.

Used to run Firefox and Chrome myself but now Vivaldi does it all for me.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 6, 2019)

Marius Merganser said:


> View attachment 58838


OwO What's this?
*jumps into Google*

I'm sorry.


----------



## Littlefoot505 (Apr 7, 2019)

I usually use Firefox or Chromium


----------



## Skittlesthehusky (Apr 8, 2019)

I mostly switch between Windows Edge, Chrome, and Firefox.


----------



## rekcerW (Apr 9, 2019)

I have never got fucked by Firefox. It's been my go-to since, holy shit, like since right after XP made it's debut. Before I ever knew what a furry was, and I can't lie, I've kept my homage toward it over the years with a definite regard to being a stupid fkn furry after finding out what a furry was.. But it's since got me stuck by keeping all of my bookmarks synced between devices and handling my password manager so well. The bottom line remains the same, in any event where I've encountered a crash in a situation where it was important for shit to say alive, it has always managed to recover the tabs that were critical and maintain the relative sessions. There has been times where I thought shit was for-sure going to be gone, and it did what it did on top of the website in question having taken measures to ensure important information didn't just float away. I know it's just because I'm lucky, but I actually haven't lost anything important in a session with Firefox with some pretty questionable occurences with my computer actually grenading on me and me being able to resume what was going on right in the middle of shit that would have really, really sucked if it was gone. So that's my go-to, it hasn't failed me in over a decade.

Also, I love Microsoft, but IE6 FUCKED me over in history, so Edge might be great, but FUCK that lineup. Maybe it's good now, but fuck that.


----------



## Jinxie (Apr 15, 2019)

Luv ta use Firefox fer most stuffs, 'cause it's more secure than Chrome (definitely more than IE!!). O' course if ya REALLY want loads of privacy, ya can't beat TOR.
In either case, Jinxie uses a VPN. Can't have too much privacy, neh? *giggle*


----------



## Cyroo (Apr 16, 2019)

Opera.


----------



## Italo Fox (Apr 22, 2019)

Ironically Firefox... But my reasoning is without its namesake.

Thing is, I'm very stand-offish to Google for a few reasons: Their privacy concerns, the super-conglomeration, their censorship and what they've been doing in China. With that, I refuse to use Chrome anymore at least at home (unfortunately, I'm required to use Chrome at work).

I'd like to boycott Google entirely but some of the most powerful tools I use the most are entirely controlled by Google, such as their maps and navigation. I'd also love to ween off using their search engine, but until DuckDuckGo's indexing vastly improves to a level close to at least Google, I sometimes have no choice.

Firefox is a solid browser anyway, so I never had any reason to switch to Edge or download Opera as a result.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 22, 2019)

Chrome, but I've been meaning to switch to Firefox for a while.

Just having to relog into everything is a bit daunting lol


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 22, 2019)

1. FireFox 
2. Opera
Turd. Edge very very rarely


----------



## Bink (Apr 22, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> As of right now I'm using Chrome.
> I might change to something like Firefox to be fair, but as of right now I'm content with what I have... Adblock and an extension that makes everything dark theme, that's all I need in my internet life.


THANK YOU. Didn't even consider an extension like this (dark theme). just added one and I _LOVE_ it. FAF looks great now


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 22, 2019)

Bink said:


> THANK YOU. Didn't even consider an extension like this (dark theme). just added one and I _LOVE_ it. FAF looks great now


The future is now.
The future is dark.

I switched to firefox for a little bit, but I couldn't get a dark theme to work, that made the forums dark theme so I reject firefox till they fix it.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 22, 2019)

Chrome, but I can't seem to get NeoPets to work!


----------



## Arvid (Apr 22, 2019)

Italo Fox said:


> Ironically Firefox... But my reasoning is without its namesake.
> 
> Thing is, I'm very stand-offish to Google for a few reasons: Their privacy concerns, the super-conglomeration, their censorship and what they've been doing in China. With that, I refuse to use Chrome anymore at least at home (unfortunately, I'm required to use Chrome at work).
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm the same with Google. Things like Privacy are what bother me. I switched to Firefox as soon as I began caring about my Online-Privacy but still used Google(Search-Engine). After that, I switched to DuckDuckGo and it works well but there are times when it's Indexing isn't great.

I am cutting off Google Products like Drive, Chrome, it's Search-Engine and I'm currently in the Process of cutting off Maps. I'm not a big Fan of IOS or Apple as I'm much more used to Android and prefer it's UI and more Options over Apple's IOS. I haven't checked out any other Video Sites other than Youtube but that's quite hard to cut-off.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Apr 22, 2019)

Only really use google chrome here, because it's what I'm use to.


----------



## Italo Fox (Apr 23, 2019)

Arvid said:


> I am cutting off Google Products like Drive, Chrome, it's Search-Engine and I'm currently in the Process of cutting off Maps. I'm not a big Fan of IOS or Apple as I'm much more used to Android and prefer it's UI and more Options over Apple's IOS. I haven't checked out any other Video Sites other than Youtube but that's quite hard to cut-off.



I give you props for going as far as cutting off their map service. I do a bit of traveling and I sometimes don't know what I can do without it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 23, 2019)

Samsung Browser, because it uses a dark theme for every website, and that's just awesome.


----------



## katalistik (Apr 23, 2019)

Opera. It's faster, just an idea faster than Google Chrome, at least for my pc.


----------



## Arvid (Apr 23, 2019)

Italo Fox said:


> I give you props for going as far as cutting off their map service. I do a bit of traveling and I sometimes don't know what I can do without it.


I still use their Maps Service. I'm just still in the Process of cutting it off. I might go for Bing Maps or see if there is any other good Map Services out there.


----------



## fulffy512 (May 7, 2019)

Chrome.


----------



## LumaTheUmbreon (May 7, 2019)

Firefox since 2009. Oh and with the Dark-theme of course


----------



## luffy (May 7, 2019)

I stopped using Google Chrome because it was absolutely destroying my CPU.  Switched to Mozilla and it's a LOT better.


----------



## Kinare (May 8, 2019)

The Flaming Fox is my main browser on both desktop and laptop, however I do use Chrome on my phone (just out of sheer laziness to get anything else). I also use Chrome on my desktop for when I'm streaming so that I can have a quick "launch just these websites" thing which only consists of like 2-3 tabs at a time, saving me resources since my Firefox has 10+ at times. I will use IE for checking my rarely used alt Gmail since it's saved there and doing that once in a great while is marginally easier than signing in and out on FF.


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 8, 2019)

I've only ever used Internet Explorer as a default browser, and now Google Chrome. Though, I have used Firefox once or twice before.


----------



## Yav (May 8, 2019)

I used to use Firefox, however I like chrome better due to it seeming more "updated" and "custom"
However I still use firefox on occasion.


----------



## sonicflare9 (May 8, 2019)

i use firefox


----------



## BackPaw (May 8, 2019)

Firefox for work, Safari for personal stuff.


----------



## Sirocco~ (May 8, 2019)

Internet explorer


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (May 8, 2019)

It depends, actually. I use Firefox for general browsing, Google Chrome for downloads. Chrome seems to handle downloads better while firefox seems to be better for general browsing. I dunno, maybe that's just me being weird. Either way, it works for me.


----------



## buenavides1 (May 9, 2019)

Most of the times I used Chrome and have Firefox as my back up browser just in case Chrome malfunction.


----------



## ReillytheFennecFox (Sep 7, 2019)

Firefox since it's private unlike Google Chrome.


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 9, 2019)

Chrome, but only as a base, i use DuckDuckGo so everything is private and protected


----------



## CrookedCroc (Sep 9, 2019)

Depends on what I'm doing, usually I try to use DuckDuckGo for most of my searches but if I'm unlucky I'll try Chrome


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 9, 2019)

Firefox. Chromium as a backup.


----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 9, 2019)

Originally used Firefox, switched to Chrome for a while, but recently switched back to Firefox for privacy reasons. 

So now I use Firefox with like, a bunch of extensions for extra privacy and adblocking. Plus, I like the way Firefox themes work better.


----------



## FoxesYummy (Jan 2, 2021)

I would use either Firefox or Opera if they had the ability to sign in with Google and have multiple profiles, but for now I'm stuck with Chrome.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 2, 2021)

Firefox gang


----------



## FoxesYummy (Jan 17, 2021)

Update from last post: Switched to Microsoft Edge, _wayyyyyy _faster, would totally recommend for people who want an experience similar to Chrome but better.


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jan 17, 2021)

I use to use internet explorer decades ago beating AOL (Remember that dial up ring), then switched to FireFox. Now I use Chrome now for my Mac instead of Safari.


----------



## SnowBorne (Jan 20, 2021)

chrome firefox tor browser


----------



## .Antho (Jan 27, 2021)

Firefox. It's nice and it comes preinstalled in most linux distributions.


----------



## DasFireEbony (Jan 27, 2021)

Chrome in my cellphone. Brave in my laptop. I only use Firefox in the PCs in class because I have no other choice. Chrome is a lot more comfy in cellphones and tablets, and Brave goes fast as hell.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jan 27, 2021)

Depends what I'm searching. Typically its like.. chrome or bing or something.. 

But if its political i use duck duck go, because google even filters biasly for politics believe it or not, so duckduckgo comes up with different results for it. But if I'm not searching politics then i don't use it.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 5, 2021)

Chrome and Edge


----------

